# Tortoise table recommendation?



## Quacker1964 (May 3, 2013)

I'm going to be getting a Hermann tortoise later in the year. (Hermann testudo herc) and therefore looking for my first table to house the wee fella (hatchling).

For various reasons... my lack of talent and it has to be reasonably pleasing to look at, I need a commercial table. I have seen many on ebay and other places. So many to choose from, too many in fact?

I need help to choose either a specific model or at least a good supplier preferably from users who have purchased themselves, or know others who have. It is only this one purchase holding me back at present. I have an idea of substrate (soil) basking, UVA-B etc. just the housing itself. I'd like it setup well before I add the tort.

Please be gentle as it is my first post:notworthy:

Steve


----------



## Phill Robinson (May 15, 2012)

Like you have already said, there are tons of models up for grabs and in my personal opinion most of them are suitable and you just really got to look into them and find one that you like the most and is best suited for you  
After all 3/4 are pretty much the same but with another logo or brand on it!


----------



## Quacker1964 (May 3, 2013)

Phill Robinson said:


> Like you have already said, there are tons of models up for grabs and in my personal opinion most of them are suitable and you just really got to look into them and find one that you like the most and is best suited for you
> After all 3/4 are pretty much the same but with another logo or brand on it!


Thanks Phill

I was actually in your vicinity for the Bank Holiday weekend, and had planned to visit Urmston Aquatics as they have them ready made but got distracted with the whole "meeting friends" thing so my plans went out of the window.

If any table owners/users out there have commercially purchased ones, in the absence of any reviews sites for such things, I would appreciate anyone's comments on where purchased and suitability. Any particular ones, or importantly any pitfalls or ones to avoid sort of thing.

Steve


----------



## Quacker1964 (May 3, 2013)

Oops sorry duplicate post. Was the site down just after 6.15 this evening?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

For an indoor table a lot of keepers use a bookcase from Argos, Homebase, Ikea etc. You may well need to strengthen the back with plywood as they are often only hardboard. Turn it on its back, line with thick plastic and fill with topsoil making sure that it is deep enough to hold a fair amount of substrate without the tortoise being able to climb out.

Even old wardrobes have been used. It is better if they have a stand rather than being directly on the floor. Lighting etc can be hung from wooden brackets etc. Have a look in the main Shelled section for indoor setups.

Do you have a safe outdoor area for the tortoise for the summer months?


----------



## Quacker1964 (May 3, 2013)

Stephen P said:


> For an indoor table a lot of keepers use a bookcase from Argos, Homebase, Ikea etc. You may well need to strengthen the back with plywood as they are often only hardboard. Turn it on its back, line with thick plastic and fill with topsoil making sure that it is deep enough to hold a fair amount of substrate without the tortoise being able to climb out.
> 
> Even old wardrobes have been used. It is better if they have a stand rather than being directly on the floor. Lighting etc can be hung from wooden brackets etc. Have a look in the main Shelled section for indoor setups.
> 
> Do you have a safe outdoor area for the tortoise for the summer months?


Yes, we'll funny enough, while looking at Argos for bookshelves - at a fraction of the cost of a table, I noticed their out rabbit/tortoise run. I have a lovely south-facing secluded (and secure) back garden and an excuse to grow weeds lol.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

T tables are new for us. I have only ever kept in vivs or outside back in the day, but we now have one of the 3' Monkfield nutrition ones in our office for our spur thigh Darwin.

It was a flat pack and quite simple to assemble. It looks nice and was reasonably priced.

N.D also do a range that may be worth looking at?

There are quite a few options.

Good luck!

John


----------

